# How long does Dp last?



## nate779 (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi, I am 15 years old and have suffered from GAD for 2 years and for about 4 months i have been feeling gone.
I went to the doctors and they told me it was depression but I think it is DP all of the symptoms match up.
I am very scared and it is making my anxiety much worse and making it very hard to focus at school and i just wanted to know how long does this last?

thanks


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Each person is different, it's up to you to find out that answer.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

first off stop being afraid of it, thats really just fueling the fire. as far as it going away, there are many options. it can go away with time, medication, cognitive behavioral therapy, and numerous more methods. my best suggestions are anxiety busters.com, they specialize in dp/dr. also the linden method seems very affective. there both drug free methods and are quite promising. i know it sucks but remember your gonna be fine dude. its just a phsycological miss fire, once you clean the gun it will shoot just fine. good luck and keep me posted.

p.s. i think i spelled phsycological wrong


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

> first off stop being afraid of it


easier said than done. it's ok to be scared from it.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

To loooooooooooooooooong, way to long. :x


----------

